# Solar Power Installation REgulation Changes



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Found an article which states that this January the regulations regarding installation of sloaer have changed in Portugal.

I read the google translated page:

http://www.trilhosenergeticos.pt/nova-legislacao-sobre-o-autoconsumo-ja-entrou-em-vigor/

It seems small installations under 200W don't need license or notification. Medium installations from 200W to 1.5KW only need notification. This should make life easier and cheaper for anyone wanting to install a smaller system. 

I am considering a combined wind/solar/solar hot water system. Probably going to be a bit pricey, but should save a lot in the long run on fuel/electricity.


----------

